# iphones sharing info



## rylz (Aug 31, 2000)

Hello.....
I have an iphone 6 and husband has iphone 5s. Even though we're logged in to the cloud under separate ID's and have unchecked the "share info" box under Settings, I keep getting his texts.

I also lost all of his contact info when I first logged in under my ID. Since then, I have signed out and put us in separately.

Help! So annoying!


----------

